# Online Peptide Suppliers



## mugzy

I'm thinking it would be good to have a thread listing all of the reliable online peptide suppliers. Please share your favorite peptide suppliers here.


----------



## snake

It would also be helpful to post what you ordered and how it worked.


----------



## snake

Peptide Pros for their MT2. Used it several time and always had great results.


----------



## BRICKS

snake said:


> Peptide Pros for their MT2. Used it several time and always had great results.



Dosing for MT2?


----------



## Flyingdragon

Nothing has really changed in the 10 years peptides hit the market, its still hit or miss.....


----------



## Sicwun88

MA research! MT3 and T3,
No complaints!!


----------



## snake

BRICKS said:


> Dosing for MT2?



I like to reconstitute 10mg in 3mls. Slin pin SQ, no more than 250mcg EOD. That should last for around 2 months depending on how much you want to load dose and maintain dose. You can bang 1mg if you want but will probably feel a little nauseous. I also keep it in the fridge. If you need a quick tan, dose more but it can get away from you. Results seen in about 3 weeks with some tanning. You will dark AF if done right.


----------



## jc240

I have a RX for CJC-1295 (no DAC) and Ipamorelin but it's extremely expensive.  I tried a couple bottles from peptide sciences and they give me the flush feeling the prescription stuff does,  so appears to be legit.


----------



## Kellkell26

I've used aminoasylum and peptide sciences recently and good results from both so far. The MT2 was working right away. I also got GHRP6 mixed with cjc1295 and got so hungry I had to stop taking so I reckon that works too. Bought BPC-157 from aminoasylum for my knee. I'll let ya know the results


----------



## Kellkell26

BRICKS said:


> Dosing for MT2?



Howdy! I only do 500mcg ED for about 1 week then 250-500mcg EOD after I start getting tan. If you take too much you will develop a lot of freckles and darken the moles/freckles you already have. My friend went crazy with it and it looked like someone threw dirt on her face lol.


----------



## Send0

Kellkell26 said:


> Howdy! I only do 500mcg ED for about 1 week then 250-500mcg EOD after I start getting tan. If you take too much you will develop a lot of freckles and darken the moles/freckles you already have. My friend went crazy with it and it looked like someone threw dirt on her face lol.



Not trying to be creepy, but can you comment on mt2 and the sexy time side effect in women? The girlfriend wanted to try pt-141 for a "festive" weekend, but she doesn't respond to it the way I do.

I know pt-141 is just mt2 that has been isolated to the sexual effects, but I've also heard that women don't get the sexual effect from mt2. I was hoping you could comment on this based on your personal experience with mt2?


----------



## j2048b

amino asylum. (have trest as well as many others...)






						Injectable Aminos From Titan or Amino asylum
					

Amino Asylum feedback Haven't seen anything posted about amino asylum so started a thread.  If I missed a previous thread I apologize.  Anyone here tried Titan's Hercules Potion (injectable aminos)?  Titan Medical center is in Florida, they the TRT, HRT and all that stuff. i'm sure  most of you...



					www.ugbodybuilding.com


----------



## conan

j2048b said:


> amino asylum. (have trest as well as many others...)



Can vouch for MA as well.


----------



## Jin

Kellkell26 said:


> Howdy! I only do 500mcg ED for about 1 week then 250-500mcg EOD after I start getting tan. If you take too much you will develop a lot of freckles and darken the moles/freckles you already have. My friend went crazy with it and it looked like someone threw dirt on her face lol.





Send0 said:


> Not trying to be creepy, but can you comment on mt2 and the sexy time side effect in women? The girlfriend wanted to try pt-141 for a "festive" weekend, but she doesn't respond to it the way I do.
> 
> I know pt-141 is just mt2 that has been isolated to the sexual effects, but I've also heard that women don't get the sexual effect from mt2. I was hoping you could comment on this based on your personal experience with mt2?



It does seem a little creepy because Kell didn’t address any sexual effects.


----------



## NbleSavage

I've had good luck over the years with American Research Labs.

Their discount code 'LOYAL' is also typically good for 20-30% off.


----------



## Blusoul24

I use to get them through DBT, then from the group that reassembled after he "retired" and shut down his forum, but they seem to have shut down, or just haven't restocked in a long time.

I've used maresearch and they seem to be on the up and up. Really good customer service.


----------



## j2048b

conan said:


> Can vouch for MA as well.




i 2nd the motion....all in agreement say eyyy,


----------



## j2048b

the other great supps from mike arnold are at his other sight:

https://www.masupps.com/


----------



## 956Vette

Evolution Peptides has the some of best $20 MT-2 (coupon codes in newsletter).


----------



## lfod14

X-Peptides and Peptide Sciences, never had a single problem with either.


----------



## BigSwolePump

I am natty but I have heard of American Research Labs and know a few guys who have ordered from them with success.


----------



## Ragingmenace223

I just got off gh after about 10 months. I’m in my first week using cjc no dac 150 mcg n ghrp-2 same dose .
   I seem to be really hungry all the time but I’m not doing the ghrp/6 so I’m thinking it’s a side of the lack of gh. 
I know of multiple places to get them but a brother here turned me on to maresearchchems.net. Really nice guy . I’m still looking for my one stop shop but it’s becoming harder to find as my needs increase.


----------



## Ragingmenace223

BRICKS said:


> Dosing for MT2?


Have to look that up I’m thing of trying tb my joints are shit


----------



## lfod14

snake said:


> I like to reconstitute 10mg in 3mls. Slin pin SQ, no more than 250mcg EOD. That should last for around 2 months depending on how much you want to load dose and maintain dose. You can bang 1mg if you want but will probably feel a little nauseous. I also keep it in the fridge. If you need a quick tan, dose more but it can get away from you. Results seen in about 3 weeks with some tanning. You will dark AF if done right.



Agree with this! Many take a lot more and load it but I’ve found this to be the sweet spot especially if you’re not getting a lot of sun. A MT ran without sun isn’t normal looking.


----------



## Send0

Jin said:


> It does seem a little creepy because Kell didn’t address any sexual effects.



And yet MT2 is well known to create a stimulatory effect in men... so I was curious about the effect on women. I mean if she had said it, then I wouldn't have asked... and because she didn't say it, and I'm aware of the effect in men, I chose to ask her for her anecdotal experience.

While I prefaced that with "not trying to be creepy", it's not like I asked her to be graphic about it. I was hoping everyone would see my post for what it was... a simple question.


----------



## Send0

I want to ask Kell whether she's seen any benefits yet from BPC from amino asylum, since their pricing is extra appealing. Hopefully she doesn't think I'm an internet pervert and will do me the honor of chiming in.

My shoulders are holding me back big time, and even with rest and physical therapy I'm not making any large improvements. I'm desperate at this point, and hoping peptides will help.


----------



## Jin

Send0 said:


> And yet MT2 is well known to create a stimulatory effect in men... so I was curious about the effect on women. I mean if she had said it, then I wouldn't have asked... and because she didn't say it, and I'm aware of the effect in men, I chose to ask her for her anecdotal experience.
> 
> While I prefaced that with "not trying to be creepy", it's not like I asked her to be graphic about it. I was hoping everyone would see my post for what it was... a simple question.



Haha. It can be a simple, well intentioned question and still be a little creepy. You knew that when you posted and you addressed that. I was just agreeing with you.


----------



## Send0

Jin said:


> Haha. It can be a simple, well intentioned question and still be a little creepy. You knew that when you posted and you addressed that. I was just agreeing with you.



I admit, it's hard not to come off as a creep on the internet. Imagine how creepy I am in person :32 (20):


----------



## Kellkell26

Send0 said:


> Not trying to be creepy, but can you comment on mt2 and the sexy time side effect in women? The girlfriend wanted to try pt-141 for a "festive" weekend, but she doesn't respond to it the way I do.
> 
> I know pt-141 is just mt2 that has been isolated to the sexual effects, but I've also heard that women don't get the sexual effect from mt2. I was hoping you could comment on this based on your personal experience with mt2?



Hey sorry for the late reply I've been a bit busy! And I never had low libido but I personally find a little extra boost with the melanotan. Nothing crazy but I noticed some at night when I take it. Might happen because I get that flushed feeling after taking it. Two of my lady friends said they didn't see a difference so I guess it all depends.


----------



## lfod14

Kellkell26 said:


> Hey sorry for the late reply I've been a bit busy! And I never had low libido but I personally find a little extra boost with the melanotan. Nothing crazy but I noticed some at night when I take it. Might happen because I get that flushed feeling after taking it. Two of my lady friends said they didn't see a difference so I guess it all depends.



When woman take it for libido (PT141) they take a descent amount more than when you take MT for tanning.


----------



## jc240

Ragingmenace223 said:


> I just got off gh after about 10 months. I’m in my first week using cjc no dac 150 mcg n ghrp-2 same dose .
> I seem to be really hungry all the time but I’m not doing the ghrp/6 so I’m thinking it’s a side of the lack of gh.
> I know of multiple places to get them but a brother here turned me on to maresearchchems.net. Really nice guy . I’m still looking for my one stop shop but it’s becoming harder to find as my needs increase.



I'm guessing the hunger is from coming off GH.  I'm on CJC no dac and Ipamorelin and haven't experienced any hunger issues.  I'd be curious your experience with peptides.  Everyone seems to say that peptides are a waste and HGH is the way to go but not really an option for me.  I also ordered from maresearchchems.  My order got screwed up, due to my mistake.  They responed and  fixed it immediately and sent me follow up emails on my shipment.  Customer service in my experience is excellent.


----------



## lfod14

jc240 said:


> I'm guessing the hunger is from coming off GH.  I'm on CJC no dac and Ipamorelin and haven't experienced any hunger issues.  I'd be curious your experience with peptides.  Everyone seems to say that peptides are a waste and HGH is the way to go but not really an option for me.  I also ordered from maresearchchems.  My order got screwed up, due to my mistake.  They responed and  fixed it immediately and sent me follow up emails on my shipment.  Customer service in my experience is excellent.



I’d automatically discredit anybody that says that nonsense if for no other reason than that HGH is a peptide as well. But with that said HGH is more effective because you’re putting it in whole and not trying to make your body make more it it on its own, fasting status isn’t as important which makes it easier and you don’t have to pin 2-3x daily which is a PITA. The secretagogues work, but not like full HGH. Source is everything. I’ve never used MA but have heard nothing but good things about them.

Why is HGH not an option? Price? Contrary to believe there ARE good genetics out there that are pretty affordable, just stay the hell away from the underdosed garbage on Alibaba.


----------



## Adrenolin

BRICKS said:


> Dosing for MT2?



For my avatar, I dosed 1.4mg ed for the first 7 days (little nausea the first 2 days but not bad), then 500mcg eod for the rest of the month with regular tanning. Got some decent color for being Dane.


----------



## jc240

Good point.  I did notice some people who are dismissive of it never tried it.  Not an option for me due to sourcing and price.  I did buy some Angtropin from a highly recommended source on another site before I really did my research.   I'm now realizing the other site might not be so reliable and am skeptical about the hgh as well.


----------



## henry954

purerawz is official. I gotten hcg from them. Apparently the compounding pharmacies have some issue with hcg. The price went sky high or something. My clinic said they could get it for me but they ended up screwing me over and wont even return my calls. Shady outfit man. They screwed themselves really. So i tried pureraws. I use a pregnancy test to check it.


----------



## lfod14

henry954 said:


> purerawz is official. I gotten hcg from them. Apparently the compounding pharmacies have some issue with hcg. The price went sky high or something. My clinic said they could get it for me but they ended up screwing me over and wont even return my calls. Shady outfit man. They screwed themselves really. So i tried pureraws. I use a pregnancy test to check it.



Purerawz are known scammers and have been busted a handful of times faking COAs on their stuff, consider yourself lucky.

Compounding pharmacy’s can’t compound HCG anymore unless they get exemptions to do so and it’s expensive, you can still get HCG from any normal pharmacy, your doc just has to send the script in.


----------



## henry954

thanks for the heads up. I was not aware


----------



## jc240

I purchased some Tadalifil from swisschems.  It's definitely legitimate Tadalifil but I think it's a little bit underdosed.  40mg of my prescription Cialis seems more potent than the 40mg of Tadalifil from them.   I inncreased the dosage until it approximates my prescription and it's still cheaper than prescription.


----------



## Dadbod103

Peptide Pros seem to be legit. I mean I can't vouch for all their products. I am not a chemist but the ones that are supposed to have an immediate noticeable effect do have the expected effect. The others I just kind of hope they are working like anything else but too many variables to actually know.


----------



## Pumpin

Sorry to post this here, but new to forum and can't start threads yet... although I think this would be helpful info for ppl starting peptides.  And, after I run the product, I'll report back on whether or not I think I tapped a good source.

So, I just picked up six, 10mg bottles of 5mg/5mg blend of TB500 / BPC157 from peptidesciences, after reading this thread, reddit and eroids supplier reviews.  Have already exchanged emails with a guy at the company, and with less than a day of turnaround... pretty good indicator I think.

Anyway, I need a little help with recon and dosing please.  The blend of the two peptides in one bottle is messing with me... even after running a few different calculators.

So I'm looking for a 250mgc/250mgc dose each time.  According to the calcs, if I use 1mil/1cc BAC for recon, and then draw to 5 ticks on a 1mil insulin pin, that should give me 500mgc total dose with 250mgc being TB500 and 250mgc being BPC157, right?

Please help, and thanks in advance!


----------



## HollyWoodCole

Bump.....

Anyone have some good Sermorelin stories they can share from one of the online distributors?


----------



## lfod14

What I can share is none of the secretagogues or MK don't do crap, at least if you're looking for the result that HGH would give you. Better sleep and hunger they can do well!


----------



## jc240

Not a peptide, but has anyone had good experience with buying Cabergoline anywhere, that's willing to share?  Thanks.


----------



## RoidKings

RoidKings.com supplies most of the peptides from MediTech Pharma

Personally, I've used their CJC-1295, GHRP-2, GHRP-6, IGF-1 LR3, and Ipamorelin with great results

Always potent when I've used them, so long as I kept them chilled properly


----------



## flunk

Chemyo, amazing prices

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunlap

snake said:


> I like to reconstitute 10mg in 3mls. Slin pin SQ, no more than 250mcg EOD. That should last for around 2 months depending on how much you want to load dose and maintain dose. You can bang 1mg if you want but will probably feel a little nauseous. I also keep it in the fridge. If you need a quick tan, dose more but it can get away from you. Results seen in about 3 weeks with some tanning. You will dark AF if done right.



Can you message me regarding this please!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0

Dunlap said:


> Can you message me regarding this please!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know why you need to be messaged. He put all the information in his post.

I see you're new here. Why don't you make an introduction in the new users forum; lots of people have experience with this and can answer questions for you.


----------



## Dunlap

Send0 said:


> I don't know why you need to be messaged. He put all the information in his post.
> 
> I see you're new here. Why don't you make an introduction in the new users forum; lots of people have experience with this and can answer questions for you.



Lol I appreciate that, but I don’t even know how to navigate this app yet, much less find the new users forum. Mind helping with that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cochino

Dunlap said:


> Lol I appreciate that, but I don’t even know how to navigate this app yet, much less find the new users forum. Mind helping with that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Dunlap said:


> Lol I appreciate that, but I don’t even know how to navigate this app yet, much less find the new users forum. Mind helping with that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Literally the first thread in the forum. Couldn’t be any easier to find. Here, I’ll even circle it in red in case you’re “special”.

Edit: Ah, fuck it. You’re viewing on Crappatalk. Good luck. Just use the regular webpage. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dunlap

Thank you, I’ll just have to go back to the website and use it: It’s different than this Tapatalk app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunlap

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Literally the first thread in the forum. Couldn’t be any easier to find. Here, I’ll even circle it in red in case you’re “special”.
> 
> Edit: Ah, fuck it. You’re viewing on Crappatalk. Good luck. Just use the regular webpage.
> 
> 
> View attachment 15109



Exactly what I’m going to do because you’re right, this app seems to be crapatalk alright. But thanks for the warm welcome. Y’all really know how to make a girl feel “special” haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Dunlap said:


> Exactly what I’m going to do because you’re right, this app seems to be crapatalk alright. But thanks for the warm welcome. Y’all really know how to make a girl feel “special” haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do an intro and you’ll get a warm welcome. Hell, probably a back rub from one or two guys. @MindlessWork


----------



## MindlessWork

Dunlap said:


> Thank you, I’ll just have to go back to the website and use it: It’s different than this Tapatalk app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually this site's layout works well on a mobile device and you don't really need Crapatalk for that. I've used it before and ditched it after all the issues I had with it particularly on an Android device. Practically every forum I perused opens well in the browser on my phone and tablet.


----------



## silentlemon1011

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Literally the first thread in the forum. Couldn’t be any easier to find. Here, I’ll even circle it in red in case you’re “special”.
> 
> Edit: Ah, fuck it. You’re viewing on Crappatalk. Good luck. Just use the regular webpage. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> View attachment 15109



I'm disappointed this turned into nut hugging before I could show up and talk shit.

Shame


----------



## Hughinn

I frequently run cjc 1295 and imaporlen for fat loss once or so a year. 

I use axiom peptides and buy them here. 






						Peptides Archives
					






					finestgears.to
				




There's cheaper places, but these guys do about a 3-5 day delivery time and always have what I want in stock.


----------



## TeddyBear

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Literally the first thread in the forum. Couldn’t be any easier to find. Here, I’ll even circle it in red in case you’re “special”.
> 
> Edit: Ah, fuck it. You’re viewing on Crappatalk. Good luck. Just use the regular webpage. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> View attachment 15109


Meso Refugee Camp subforum.
Poor guys.


----------



## j2048b

I like these guys

Get a wholesale account and u can buy shit by the gallon, tadafil by the gallon, 600.....bonerz for days....or make em and resel em.... Got everything

Ima get a gallon for Christmas and bath in it









						AcceleratedResearchPeptides
					

Accelerated Research Peptides, Research Chemicals, 99% Pure Products, Third Party Testing, Competitive Prices. #1 Customer Service. Download Our App.




					www.acceleratedlaboratory.com


----------



## mugzy

We really could use a peptide supplier that is well versed in peptides and can contribute solid content to the forum. For the content I would provide a banner space free.


----------



## silentlemon1011

mugzy said:


> We really could use a peptide supplier that is well versed in peptides and can contribute solid content to the forum. For the content I would provide a banner space free.



Interesting, on it.


----------



## Wunderpus

Hey all! I'm looking to get my hands on some IGF-1 LR3, but, I am not in the know about what sources are offering quality products at this time... Anyone have any recommendations for a supplier? Thank you very much!


----------



## Ragingmenace223

Ragingmenace223 said:


> Have to look that up I’m thing of trying tb my joints are shit


I got mt2 by accident lol. Been a while bricks. I go to recon or peptide sciences now but recon is a lil weird n peptide sciences has great reviews n multiple mixtures no ant e or sarms other then mk pills. I’m currently on ipam n modgrf1-29 a lil more ipam then cjc but I was given ten ghrp2 n ten cjc no dac from a underground guy n it wasn’t labeled n started getting dark all of a sudden in winter lol. 
   ANYONE KNOW A COUPON FOR PEPTIDE SCIENCES. If you use recon use code billy


----------



## Ragingmenace223

lfod14 said:


> I’d automatically discredit anybody that says that nonsense if for no other reason than that HGH is a peptide as well. But with that said HGH is more effective because you’re putting it in whole and not trying to make your body make more it it on its own, fasting status isn’t as important which makes it easier and you don’t have to pin 2-3x daily which is a PITA. The secretagogues work, but not like full HGH. Source is everything. I’ve never used MA but have heard nothing but good things about them.
> 
> Why is HGH not an option? Price? Contrary to believe there ARE good genetics out there that are pretty affordable, just stay the hell away from the underdosed garbage on Alibaba.


its a cost issue i got a whole bunch in 2020 from someone i will not name here and when i came off after a yr i had the worst night sweats and didnt feel the best for a week. the whole time i was in mexico and i have a friend that runs major projects for the 4 main big pharma compainies and i forget what one he said to use but its 130 for 70 ius. thats a hit.


----------



## Ragingmenace223

mugzy said:


> We really could use a peptide supplier that is well versed in peptides and can contribute solid content to the forum. For the content I would provide a banner space fre





Wunderpus said:


> Hey all! I'm looking to get my hands on some IGF-1 LR3, but, I am not in the know about what sources are offering quality products at this time... Anyone have any recommendations for a supplier? Thank you very much!


insulbolic im told is the best igf1-lr3. it comes from the ukraine so there is that but my friend that inspects the facilities says they are not held to the highedst quality control since they are not in nato but since they are trying to be a part of nato they follow all the guidelines american labs do. do I would reccomend insubolic igf1-lr3


----------



## bugman

snake said:


> Peptide Pros for their MT2. Used it several time and always had great results.


I second this.    Wife and I both use it occasionally and give it 5 stars.


----------



## snake

bugman said:


> I second this.    Wife and I both use it occasionally and give it 5 stars.


I will add they don't take a CC. I just do e-check. Just ordered this week


----------



## TomJ

I know amino asylum has had some less than stellar testing lately, but I've used their mt2 and well.... I'm having people ask if I'm mixed  

So at the very least their mt2 is works

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragingmenace223

im using the bogo tb-500 and bpc-157 from elite and my tendonitis is going away. Its cheap enough to try at their prices but short of having the vials tested there is no way to be 100


----------



## CJ

I Stickied this thread so that it stays up near the top, to keep it current and active.


----------



## beefnewton

I used Peptide Sciences for their Semaglutide.  It seems legit.  Ordinarily, I don't like buying from them because their prices are exploitative; I don't believe for a second they are "domestically manufactured."  It's just no one else really had it.  Depressingly still way cheaper than getting it legitimately.

Amino's MT2 has been hit and miss for me, and I usually order bulk so can tell if it's working over time.  CanLabs has been consistent, though.  Note that CanLabs prices are in CDN, so if you are in US and buy, you will actually be charged USD, which is less (for the moment).

I've used a lot of other peptides:  GHRP2/6, Mod GRF, Ipam, Frag, PT-141, BPC, TB, Selank, Semax, Epitalon, Thymalin, GHK-Cu, and IGF-LR3.  Some others I've long forgotten, too.. like P21 when it was more available.  I sunk way too much faith into BPC and have both injected and ingested an embarrassing number of vials across many vendors to no effect (including way back in the beginning with Dat/Tom).  Some of these you won't "feel," but you will definitely feel GHK-Cu... and not in a pleasant way.  The only peptide that has ever delivered anything consistently over the long-term for me is MT2.  I doubt I will ever know if my Thymalin or Epitalon cycles did anything.


----------



## Ragingmenace223

I never know if peptides are working or not. usdomship-hgh.com has tb 500 for 40$ for 10 mgs which the best price. I have never found it cheaper. It took my tendonitis away .  Tried a few others but that is where id get my peptides from and their reviews on eroids are great...just an idea if you need tb


----------



## Alex001wong

I bought some from Somabiotech. Does any one used their peptides?


----------



## beefnewton

Alex001wong said:


> I bought some from Somabiotech. Does any one used their peptides?






Pat.FitPro uses them.  He tried shilling for them as a first post on another board which was immediately and appropriately censored.  Maybe you should give them a PM.

Oh looks like he is online now.  What a coincidence.


----------



## silentlemon1011

beefnewton said:


> View attachment 26171
> 
> 
> Pat.FitPro uses them.  He tried shilling for them as a first post on another board which was immediately and appropriately censored.  Maybe you should give them a PM.
> 
> Oh looks like he is online now.  What a coincidence.


You're on it today, amigo


----------



## lfod14

Alex001wong said:


> I bought some from Somabiotech. Does any one used their peptides?


Most that have used Peptides for any amount of time aren't into Chinese underdosed Alibaba garbage.


----------



## Alex001wong

lfod14 said:


> Most that have used Peptides for any amount of time aren't into Chinese underdosed Alibaba garbage.


But how can you make sure what we buy domestically it's not from China? As far as I know,many supplier buys tons of these things from China. If they just change a packing, I cannot regconize it at all.


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy

Alex001wong said:


> But how can you make sure what we buy domestically it's not from China? As far as I know,many supplier buys tons of these things from China. If they just change a packing, I cannot regconize it at all.


Learn to read, retard. He said Chinese crap on ALIBABA. 

The good peptide suppliers have HPLC testing. Look for that. And try not to fuck yourself up. Your low IQ may make that inevitable though.


----------



## iGone

anyone have luck with accelerated research? Just looking to grab some cardarine here soon.


----------



## lfod14

Alex001wong said:


> But how can you make sure what we buy domestically it's not from China? As far as I know,many supplier buys tons of these things from China. If they just change a packing, I cannot regconize it at all.


It's all from China, the difference is a huge place with a name to destroy and a business to lose is testing their inbound batches, which is why you pay a little more for it, if you've ever got in touch with those Ali chemical companies, they literally ask you what quality you want to buy when you buy in bulk, what do you think the bottom of the barrel places or you when you buy a small handful of 1-5 boxes are getting?


----------



## lfod14

iGone said:


> anyone have luck with accelerated research? Just looking to grab some cardarine here soon.


Never heard of them in any of the usual circles. Chemyo is very reputable and the best left IMO since Science.bio sold out.


----------



## iGone

lfod14 said:


> Never heard of them in any of the usual circles. Chemyo is very reputable and the best left IMO since Science.bio sold out.


I'll give chemyo a shot then I suppose, proven peptides was the only place I had experience with and their shut down now.


----------



## Send0

Deleted the posts from the source/bot that shilled in here.


----------

